# Extreme room makeover



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

just looking for some quick help. i might be turning a extra bedroom in my house into a room for my crocs (croc monitors not actual crocodiles) and was just wondering what would be the best material to cover up the walls with without making it look like crap and so they can also take to the humidity and scratching from my crocs. im thinking maybe 3/4" to 1" melamine? just trying to get someones opinion that might know a little more on some durable material.


----------

